# All Inclusive resorts



## BigDave (Oct 28, 2015)

Are there any all-inclusive resorts that can be reserved directly with HGVC points? Or how about through RCI, does anyone have any good experience with this type of property?


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 28, 2015)

BigDave said:


> Are there any all-inclusive resorts that can be reserved directly with HGVC points? Or how about through RCI, does anyone have any good experience with this type of property?



All inclusive is not included on RCI exchanges - you have to pay it separately.


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 28, 2015)

We did a week at an AI in Jamaica last year via RCI. The point-cost was negligible.
But w-RCI, there is a mandatory add'l fee for food+drinks, which can be significant.

Compare the supplemental fee to what you'd pay to book the stay using 100% cash.
The latter may even be less.

_BTW, at AI's, you should eat+drink MT fellow guests, so you don't subsidize their consumption._ 
.


----------



## Jason245 (Oct 28, 2015)

I believe Fiesta is all inclusive option. .. (hgvc mexican affiliate )... you probably need to call and get the cost. . Generally i find that "all inclusive " costs will far exceed the mf related to the points used.  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## PigsDad (Oct 28, 2015)

Yes, Fiesta Americana Cozumel is an all-inclusive that you can reserve with *Club Points only *(NO all-inclusive fee).

See: http://www.hgvclubprogram.com/club-perks/fiesta-americana-hotel/

Although starting at 1900 points per night, I wouldn't exactly call it a bargain. 

Kurt


----------



## am1 (Oct 29, 2015)

I have found 1 good to use timeshare points to get all inclusive stays where is no additional fee.


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 29, 2015)

am1 said:


> I have found 1 good to use timeshare points to get all inclusive stays where is no additional fee.



Care to share?


----------



## holdaer (Oct 29, 2015)

Jason245 said:


> I believe Fiesta is all inclusive option. .. (hgvc mexican affiliate )... you probably need to call and get the cost. . Generally i find that "all inclusive " costs will far exceed the mf related to the points used.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk



There is one HGVC affiliate that includes all-inclusive with a normal point reservation and that is The Explorean Kohunlich.

I haven't stayed there but plan to do so.  Has anyone stayed at this resort? Based on reviews, it's a long drive from Cancun airport but appears to be a good getaway from the hustle and bustle.


----------



## buzglyd (Oct 29, 2015)

At the Fiesta Americana Los Cabos, all-inclusive is optional when you reserve with your points.

We were there a few weeks ago during Gold Season and it was $75pp which actually isn't bad if you're just going to stay at the resort all day.

I think if you reserve it through RCI it is mandatory.


----------



## alexadeparis (Oct 29, 2015)

PigsDad said:


> Yes, Fiesta Americana Cozumel is an all-inclusive that you can reserve with *Club Points only *(NO all-inclusive fee).
> 
> See: http://www.hgvclubprogram.com/club-perks/fiesta-americana-hotel/
> 
> ...



Does anyone know if there is a minimum night stay with this? This is a cruise port of call, pondering that it might be nice to have the AI poolside that day once in town.


----------



## elleny76 (Nov 24, 2015)

We would love to know the name please 




am1 said:


> I have found 1 good to use timeshare points to get all inclusive stays where is no additional fee.


----------



## Uscjusto (Nov 24, 2015)

PigsDad said:


> Yes, Fiesta Americana Cozumel is an all-inclusive that you can reserve with *Club Points only *(NO all-inclusive fee).
> 
> See: http://www.hgvclubprogram.com/club-perks/fiesta-americana-hotel/
> 
> ...



OMG 1900 points a night!  That's ridiculous!
Unless you've been there and it's worth it???


----------



## Jason245 (Nov 24, 2015)

Uscjusto said:


> OMG 1900 points a night!  That's ridiculous!
> Unless you've been there and it's worth it???



well... I imagine it is 4800 points related to lodging for 1 week and 8500 for All inclusive fee. 

8500/7 = 850 points per day.  

Lets assume that your points cost you 20 cents a piece, it is $170/Day (2 people).  or $85/person/day. 

That actually seems in line with some all inclusive fees.

IMHO, All inclusive is generally overpriced and overrated and only makes sense if you are a BIG drinker who would have paid for all the drinks no matter what.  I have never heard anyone come back from an all inclusive and tell me "the food was amazing".


----------



## Ty1on (Nov 24, 2015)

Jason245 said:


> well... I imagine it is 4800 points related to lodging for 1 week and 8500 for All inclusive fee.
> 
> 8500/7 = 850 points per day.
> 
> ...



At Fiesta Americana Condesa in Cancun, the food was amazing, and the drinks were good well brands and not watered down.  Additionally, they had good call brands by request.


----------



## Uscjusto (Nov 24, 2015)

So is it generally agreed that AI is not worth it if the guest does not drink alcohol?


----------



## buzglyd (Nov 24, 2015)

Uscjusto said:


> So is it generally agreed that AI is not worth it if the guest does not drink alcohol?



Unless you want to eat 7 times a day.


----------



## Jason245 (Nov 24, 2015)

Ty1on said:


> At Fiesta Americana Condesa in Cancun, the food was amazing, and the drinks were good well brands and not watered down.  Additionally, they had good call brands by request.



What is your definition of amazing?

By comparison, how is it to Say a Royal Carribean cruise main dining room standard fair (I view that food as mediocre).

Other comparison points so you understand my Pallet:

How does it compare to say Applebees/Chillies/Olive Garden (I view that food as subpar) Or Cheesecake factory (mediocre and/or slightly above mediocre by my pallet)

Of course, that Pallet was developed after spending 10 years on the road 50% of the time (eating in all kinds of restaurants).


----------



## Jason245 (Nov 24, 2015)

buzglyd said:


> Unless you want to eat 7 times a day.



$85/person/day for food only is NUTS especially if it is carb heavy "american" Fair. 

Breakfast cost - ~$10 bucks at most hotels for "American breakfast" in USA (I am sure it is same or less in less developed countries. 

Lunch cost - ~$15 bucks for most american lunches at restaurants (Burger and Fries/ Salad/ Sandwich +drink)

Dinner cost - ~$40 bucks for most "American" Dinners - Protene + Drink + Appitizer + Dessert.


Those are prices I was paying on average (obviously some days more and some days less) While on the road and/or eating in HOTELS within the last couple of years. 

One of the things I like about my TS is that I can actually make my own healthier meals that taste better and cost much less. 

for $200 I can have groceries for several days worth of meals for my family.  Heck, A Tub of icecream costs me less than 4 bucks at grocery store, and a scoop of icecream costs me close to 5 at a restaurant.


----------



## Uscjusto (Nov 24, 2015)

My palate must not be as sophisticated as yours.  I loved the dining on my Royal Caribbean cruise!  I value quantity and wide selection of food though.  Where else can you get seafood, salad, mexican, italian, indian, american, and tons of dessert all in one place?

I agree with your cost breakdown for meals.  However, it's hard to get the quantity and wide selection of food (like the food offered at Royal Caribbean or an all-inclusive) at a grocery store or prepped/cooked in the kitchen of your timeshare.

If you're just talking a $5 scoop of ice cream at a hotel versus a $5 tub of ice cream at the grocery store, then the choice is clear.


----------



## Ty1on (Nov 24, 2015)

Jason245 said:


> What is your definition of amazing?
> 
> By comparison, how is it to Say a Royal Carribean cruise main dining room standard fair (I view that food as mediocre).
> 
> ...



They have a buffet, which I wasn't crazy about.  That was probably comparable to your RC analogy.  The restaurants, though.  I'm from Las Vegas, and I would compare any of them to an upper echelon Vegas Strip restaurant, excluding steakhouses.  Especially the Asian Fusion restaurant there.....We ate there twice, and I would have easily paid $100 a person in Vegas for the level of service and quality of cuisine we enjoyed.

PS I am not at all a fan of any of the restaurant chains you mentioned.  The restaurants weren't comparable to a chain, imo, but more comparable to a nice fine dining joint one might find in many US cities.  Ambiance-wise, S&W or Ruth's Chris, though you certainly won't get the prime cuts of beef you expect there.


----------



## Jason245 (Nov 24, 2015)

Uscjusto said:


> My palate must not be as sophisticated as yours.  I loved the dining on my Royal Caribbean cruise!  I value quantity and wide selection of food though.



Don't get me wrong, I enjoy the experience, but when the main dining room has steak with NO evidence of marbeling I would classify it as USDA Select (best case) and whatever is lower then that....  While some of their food choices have flavor (indian and/or other "Ethnic" options) generally the food is bland and/or Safe. What can I say, when I go out, I like to have an adventure with my pallet. 

As a personal pet peeve, They keep putting the Souffle on the Menu while at the same time NEVER being able to actually make it right (I have been on 4 RCL cruises 3 of them being on the Oasis class ships and not once have they been able to get it right... usually they are overcooked).


Some of their specialty restaurants (Italian and Japanes) give a very solid product, but to have to pay additional funds for food of a quality that should be part of the main dining experience is just frustrating.....


----------



## Ty1on (Nov 24, 2015)

I am very jaded about steak and will only order it in a good steakhouse or grill it at home.  A low quality steak is worse than fish or chicken to me.


----------

